# Snow geese and depth preception



## ducks54 (Jul 16, 2007)

I was wondering if snows were like Canadian geese and have very little depth perception? I tried to look it up but found no subjects like it. Anyone know the answer?


----------



## Brotsky (Mar 4, 2009)

If there were a hunter in a layout blind on the moon a snow goose could see it from here. Hopefully that answers your question.


----------



## tbuc (Mar 11, 2005)

I think the weak depth perception for canadas is due to their eyes being on the sides of their heads. Two eyes looking forward and working together on the same object is needed for good depth perception. Assuming that to be correct, canadas, specks, ducks, snow geese, swans, etc. would all have the same problem. This is just an educated guess on my part though and may very well be wrong.


----------

